# Buds Ready?



## Nabber (Oct 5, 2021)

I’ve taken some photos of my buds in hopes of opinions on whether they’re ready to harvest or not. It’s my first grow and struggling to figure out timing. Don’t want to leave too late. Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Looking good
What strain (are they  indica or sativa or hybrid ) How many weeks have they been in flower
And do you have a handheld microscope to see resin gland colors?


----------



## Nabber (Oct 5, 2021)

I honestly don’t know the strain or the weeks they’ve been in flower as I was just gifted them at this point. I have a magnifying glass but it’s hardly good enough to see trichomes. I’m trying to go off of my fan leaves turning or the hairs on the buds


----------



## Nabber (Oct 5, 2021)

Take a look at these close up photos to see if that helps. The first 3 photos are from the same plant and the last 2 are from my second plant.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 6, 2021)

wait about two weeks


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Oct 6, 2021)

Nabber said:


> I’ve taken some photos of my buds in hopes of opinions on whether they’re ready to harvest or not. It’s my first grow and struggling to figure out timing. Don’t want to leave too late. Thanks for any and all input.


Your plants look perfect! If it helps you out, you can have a look at our blog: https://weedseedsexpress.com/blog/when-to-harvest-cannabis-plants. 

Good luck with your harvest mate! 

Cheers,

David


----------



## Nabber (Oct 6, 2021)

Awesome! Thanks


----------

